# Drone lighting could be coming soon to your studio



## snerd (Jul 25, 2014)

> A flying flash rig that tracks the position of both photographer and  subject to maintain consistent lighting angles has been developed by  researchers from Massachusetts Institute of Technology and Cornell  University. In a project designed to test co-ordination between aerial  robots and ground-based targets, researchers programmed a flash-carrying  drone to light people in the studio as the subjects and the  photographer changed positions...................



Drone lighting could be coming soon to your studio: Digital Photography Review


----------



## tirediron (Jul 25, 2014)

WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

